

(video) Why you need the app Twyxt in your love relationshp - twyxt
http://twyxt.us:80/?p=483
Your love relationship deserves its own space! If you have a timeline for friends? How come you dont have anything for your most important relatiosnhip!
======
minimaxir
Tip: A 6:49 promo video is not a good promo video.

Also promoting a video on Hacker News in general is not a good idea.

~~~
twyxt
Thanks for sharing! I m still new to this thing and exploring!

